# How does alien races pictured in HH and w40k



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi guys, i'm doing a small research on alien races in W40K and HH, and through most of them had a good written description - i can't find the correct and exact images for them on the web. 

Maybe someone of you have seen images or full artwork (not sketches) of:
-Astral Spectre
- Q'Orl 
- Enslaver
- Slaugth
- Umbra
- Khrave
- Ak'Haireth (Bone-Drinkers - exterminated by Alpharius) 
- Cryptosi
- SARUTHI
-OVERLORDS OF BARBARUS
- HYKOSI
- BARGHESI
- STROUSII
- VEKTATES
- YU'VATH
- the dog race - tau auxiliary (forget their name)
and could share the links? 

Also who knows which races were deleted from the lore? Like Zoats or demiurgs?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice help* bobss*. Thanks - anyone else, who could actually help?


----------

